

A Semi-Pop Non Mathematical Tutorial on Hilbert Space in Quantum Mechanics - hhm
http://www.qedcorp.com/pcr/pcr/hilberts.html

======
cmars232
Interesting, I'd normally pass this over, but I've been researching Hilbert
curves for a solution to this hard problem in geospatial privacy I've been
trying to work out (<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=84525>). Maybe
there's something to apply from quantum physics?

